# 4/25-4/26 Rig Trip



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

We headed out after work on Friday. The blackfin were as thick as I have ever seen them. Saw quite a few yellowfin busting the surface, but no takers. The water is cobalt blue and there are several really nice weed lines formed up out around the rigs with chicken dolphin everywhere. Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow, I knew it was supposed to be nice, but that is NICE!!!!! what rigs did you hit?


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Marlin and Petronius. Then hit the shallow rigs for amberjack.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Now that's a productive day, awesome catch and a nice ride!


----------

